# CBD oil for anxiety,



## Monika (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey everyone! I just ordered cbd oil for my severe anxiety. So far I have used it for only two days. But I have noticed that I get (possibly) allergic rashes? Last night I got in on my foot, and now on my finger. Its not big, tiny red dots. Could it be from the oil? I really hope it isn't, since I've already feel so more calm then usual. I ordered it from Sweden, since I live in Norway. Its totally legal. The brand is Second best, on the package it says it cointains olive oil. is that normal? Could it be allergy to it? Hope someone can give me advice


----------



## beepotron (Jul 11, 2015)

Sounds like an allergy of some type, something like you'd take an antihistamine to get rid of. Maybe you do have a sensitivity to one of the ingredients.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2015)

T ake an antihistamine and see what happens.

It should list inactive ingredients, if your not allergic i dont know what the problem would be from. Topical applications can irritate, but thats it


----------



## gb123 (Jul 13, 2015)

if you get a reaction from it.. Sounds like hives. Any swelling by chance? It can get worse as you go.....

I would not take it if I were you.


----------

